# blood gorgons??



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi!

I love all chaosy novels esp. where chaos wins, however pickings are slim...

Is Blood Gorgons a stand alone read or would I have to read the other books in the Bastion Wars series to understand it and really feel it??

Thanks!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

You don't have to read the other books hes written... and from what I have herd I wouldn't try too either.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure where you heard that but the Blood Gorgons is a great read. Instead of the usual mindless and boring archetypes of villians you get interesting characters, a unique chapter and struggle, and a good story. It's not a masterpiece of literary glory but it's one of the best CSM novels out there in my opinion and worth picking up.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Its stand alone within the Bastion wars books. His first two books weren’t great (the second one was such an obvious rip it made me want to vomit) but Blood Gorgons was very nice. Lots of interesting characters, the Blood Gorgons themselves are cool to the max, and the main character breaths CSM badass. It had some missed plot points and some fluff hiccups, but it’s still a great book and worth the read. I would place it as one of the better BL novels of recant memory.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Blood Gorgons_ is one of the best CSM novels there is, and considering there isn't a lot that is something impressive. I didn't see any missed plot points or lore inconsistencies though.


Lord of the Night


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

When I say missed plot points I mean "Things that could have been totally awesome but ended up being meh". 

As for fluff hiccups, my main problem was with the Plague Marines. . ABD's Plauge Marines in Cadain Blood were pretty close to what i imagine a Nurgle marine to be like,slow, deadly, and hard to kill with a touch of insanity

Edit: Not sure how to put spolier tags on, so I deleted the sensitive parts.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> When I say missed plot points I mean "Things that could have been totally awesome but ended up being meh". The most glaring one was the Imperial city.
> 
> As for fluff hiccups, my main problem was with the Plague Marines. Their not tough enough, dying just as easily as other marines, they seem to be to quick at times, in personal opinion I imagine them just kind of walking though the BG like they did the human army with the same bored manner. That’s kind of a personal opinion thing and not really an issue, as someone who happens to like the Death Guard I found it kind of insulting to see them die so easily. ABD's Plauge Marines in Cadain Blood were pretty close to what i imagine a Nurgle marine to be like,slow, deadly, and hard to kill with a touch of insanity.


Put spoiler tags on what you've just posted.



Personally I found the Plague Marines in Blood Gorgons to be the most accurate representation of Nurgle followers in quite some time. Opold the Crow was the gregarious and friendly Nurglite that the codexes paint the followers of the Plague God as being.

Plus one of the Death Guard had his throat cut wide open and he still didn't die. If that isn't tough then what the hell is. The final fight with the marines shows how strong they were, the entire chapter was fighting them and it would still take a good while to root them out. Nearly six-hundred Blood Gorgons fighting a lesser number of Plague Marines and they still couldn't just overwhelm them.



Lord of the Night


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> It had some missed plot points and some fluff hiccups, but it’s still a great book and worth the read.


I agree. I'm not a fan at all of his previous work, but this is defintely one of the better CSM novels out there. The Blood Gorgons themselves are a cool idea, exchanging organs to spread their strength amongst the chapter. A very nice piece of fluff.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for that guys. Looks like I'm going to have me a new CSM book to look forward to )


----------

